# water leak and damp patch



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi
picked up our motorhome 2 weeks ago and have just come back from a weekend away, on empting the storage bit at the back (we have a u shape lounge bit) via the boot opening at the back, everything was wet. looking at the rubber seal you can see that it has shrunk and is slightly ill fitting when we tried to push the seal back on it fell off completely, looking more closely you can see the vinyl floor at the very back has lifted up and is damp, as is the n/s/f corner. the dealer i bought it off said it has had a habitation check, should this have been noticed. i am going to phone them up monday but would like to know where i stand on this matter. also looking at the pre delivery inspection sheet it say's all fly screens and blinds ok, but having trying to operate one off them, it is all split and has been taped back together and does not go down when it has been shut. i do have a warranty with it but it does not seem to cover either of these items, but only having it 2 weeks didn't know if i have some sort of other cover or should i have checked it over more, being our 1st mh didn't really know what to look for. would love some advise on what to do.
cheers
ann


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi chickann,

I would contact the dealer as soon as poss and see what he will do. If he is not co-operating then tell him you will speak to Trading Standards as you feel the vehicle is unfit for purpose. He may then do something.

If you feel that you are getting nowhere, try sorting out the seal problem quickly. There is a company called Seals Direct (I think it is www.sealsdirect.co.uk). Have a look on their website and see if they have a seal of the same shape and size of your van. Once you stop the water getting in, you can dry out the inside. It would probably pay you to get some heat in there now to dry it out quickly.

Let us know how you get on.

ps be nice but firm with the dealer. Do not threaten to expose him on a website as it can work against you. That can be done when all else has failed and you know for certain that he is a total sh*t.


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

*water leak*

thanks, will speak to them tomorrow, going to have a really bad night sleep though as things went so well at the weekend and loved it so much and just don't want it to all go wrong.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: water leak*



chickann said:


> thanks, will speak to them tomorrow, going to have a really bad night sleep though as things went so well at the weekend and loved it so much and just don't want it to all go wrong.


Don't over worry, welcome to the world of motorhoming we've all been there, nothing is ever quite as perfect as it seemed in the showroom. However everything is fixable. If you can't do it yourself there are those that can.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I am sure the dealer will put these right Ann. Two weeks is not a long time.

stew


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

That's a real shame, I've just read your other thread where you were obviously thrilled to bits with the whole thing.

I'm annoyed for you, as I can't see how the dealer can be telling the truth about checking the van.

As mentioned earlier though, it's far from unusual to have to sort out faults, even in a brand new van, so try not to let it get you down, and let's hope the dealer looks after you properly.

747 gave good advice I think, it's always tempting to let rip, but polite and firm is more likely to get a good result

Good luck.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Please let us know what response you get from the dealer, oh and who is the dealer in question.
cabby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Please do not pre-judge your dealer, as many of them are straight and only wish for a satisfied customer, who may return as I believe that in this business there are many loyal customers.
Although they may well have done a habitation check, there may prove to be many niggles and issues that were either not spotted or that have developed since you drove away. 
After a year with my second hand purchase, my supplier still fixed even the smallest problems f.o.c.
I have much to thank Somerset Motorhome Centre for and although almost 200 miles from my home, they will be the first people I will consider buying from when the time comes.
Most Motorhome dealers make a fairly hefty profit from each sale so they should not be concerned about minor issues like replacing a seal, although this should be treated as urgent for obvious reasons. Stop worrying! Get things into perspective; this is fixable as are your blinds.
Alan


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

have spoke to the dealer and am taking it back on sat, with a list of thing to put right, (gonna miss him) i am just worried that this should have all been picked up on the hab check as certain things where ticked all ok and clearly they are not, so just wondering if they have even done the damp checks, thanks all for your replies feeling a bit happier now x


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Please do not carry the stress around with you. Now that you have used the 'van, you have some knowledge of problems that need rectifying and can check them out before you leave the agents. When we bought our 'van, the 'snagging' engineer that came to our 'van the morning after we had bought it sorted out or replaced half a dozen little items that we had spotted overnight.... a displaced door seal, a small crack in a sidelight, little things you pick up as you stroke your new toy. He also pointed out that we can expect a lifetime of little niggles as the vehicles equipment is generally built more with weight than longevity in mind. Oddly I found this bit of honesty re-assuring and I cannot explain why; because it was the truth I guess. Nobody is perfect in this world but at least your chaps are now sorting your 'van out. There will definitely be more problems in future, so the better terms you are on with the sales people, the more chance you have of them being rectified.
Happy motoring!
Alan


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

have him back at last, leak fixed, new floor in the back, new seal, and they have completly replaced the fly blind and black out blind and fixed all the little bits i pointed out. am really pleased with the dealer. so now all back and working i am desperate to go somewhere, seems a bit cold and snowy now so am looking forward to the new year, am wishing christmas away i know but we have our present now and i just wanna use him.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*motorhome probs*

:roll: hi chickann glad you got sorted you sound like a kid with a new toy i think we all did :lol: as soon as the bad weather is gone fill her up with diesel and hit the road while you are waiting get the maps & books out and start planning now :wink: all the best jud


----------



## moby56 (Sep 16, 2010)

Glad things went well   Who was the dealer


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

looking at cornwall at the mo for next years holiday, trying to find something right on the beach with a pool incase the weather is crap, it sounds sad but i have been sitting in him today and checking for any water leaks or mould, sorting out the cupboards etc, just need to put a christmas tree and decorations up, oopps, going a bit to far now.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am really pleased that you have got it back and all sorted.
I know the feeling that it is just sitting there, full of potential with nowhere to go just yet. 
I spend my time making knick knacks like boxes for CD's and a box behind the passengers seat for maps etc. Then there is the TV cabinet to fiddle with.... yes I do understand your desire to get going with your best toy.
Alan


----------

